# FOOD SAFETY July 14, 2022



## daveomak.fs (Jul 16, 2022)

All but one of ice cream samples tested in outbreak investigation are contaminated​By Coral Beach on July 15, 2022
Florida officials say 16 of 17 ice cream samples from a production facility have tested positive for Listeria monocytogenes, spurring a formal stop sales order from the state.
The facility…
Continue Reading

California company recalls imported clams because of presence of PFAS​By News Desk on July 15, 2022
Crown Prince Inc. is recalling 3-ounce cans of Crown Prince Natural Smoked Baby Clams in Olive Oil because FDA testing found detectable levels of per- and polyfluoroalkyl substances (PFAS).
No illnesses had been reported as…
Continue Reading

Publisher’s Platform: Colonel Colon and his League of Fecal Fighters coming soon to help make your food safer​By Bill Marler on July 15, 2022
Over a decade ago, the mom of two clients who both developed acute kidney failure after consuming _E. coli _O157:H7-tainted spinach sent me an unexpected present. The outbreak sickened over 205 people, killing five, sending…
Continue Reading

FDA reports illnesses linked to Daily Harvest product have more than doubled​By Coral Beach on July 15, 2022
The number of complaints of illnesses related to Daily Harvest brand French Lentil & Leek Crumbles has more than doubled since the FDA’s report on June 30.
As of July 14 the Food and Drug…
Continue Reading

Swiss outbreaks triple in 2021; illnesses also rise​By Joe Whitworth on July 15, 2022
The number of foodborne outbreaks almost tripled in Switzerland in 2021 compared to the year before.
This past year, 37 outbreaks were reported with 540 people sick and 40 hospitalized versus 13 outbreaks in 2020.…
Continue Reading

FDA enforces import rules on pig ears, produce, dried fruit, etc.​By News Desk on July 15, 2022
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed.
Recent modifications to…
Continue Reading

Study highlights French surveillance of Campylobacter​By News Desk on July 15, 2022
Scientists have looked at Campylobacter in France over the past two decades.
Campylobacter surveillance involves Santé publique France, the National Reference Center for Campylobacter and Helicobacter, the General Directorate for Food (DGAL), the General Directorate…
Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2022)

#1 - Lactose intolerant. Whew.
#2 - Wife hates fish. No claims here.
#3 - Wow. Great purpose, horrible name.
#4 - I don't need anyone to prepare my daily food. 
#5 ‐ Last visit to Switzerland 34 years ago. 
#6 - This is good news.
#7 - We will go to Europe again at some point. Good to read the study.


----------

